
Show HN: Dora – better customer service, every time - mcminno782
https://getdora.io/
======
mcminno782
Hi HN! We started GetDora as an alternative to the crappy customer service
departments in big companies. We released Dora on Friday and already resolved
12 billing, lost luggage, etc. issues for people from Florida to California.

What do you think? Would you use it?

